# How long does it take for a bug to die from pesticide normally?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I recently sprayed outside and inside with Cyonara for spiders, and today I was lucky enough to find one alive in the sump pit, so I took it out and watched it walk on surfaces that have recently been sprayed. It would walk very fast at first and it seemed to be walking a bit slower over time, but it would get bursts of speed again at some points. It would stop for a bit until I touched it then it would go again.

Right now it's in a container with holes in the lid. I'm more or less wanting to see if the stuff I sprayed really works. 

How long should it normally take for pesticide to kill it? Overall it does seem weak, but hard to tell, spiders indoors are normally not very healthy to begin with as it's not their ideal environment. 

If it takes more then a few days for it to die then I'm going to assume it died of starvation lol.


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

Or old age!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Red Squirrel: I like how you think and learn. The active ingredient in Cyanora, Border, Demand is a micro-encapsulated pyrethrin. It is very slow acting, but has a longer residual. It can easily take days for an insect to die after walking over the dried material. When it contacts wet material, or is directly sprayed, then within 1/2 day or less. 

On jobs where we desire a quicker kill, or flushing, we tank mix with a different (non-micro) pyrethrin. 

Continue treating on a somewhat regular basis and then see if you think the spider situation is better in 6-12 months. I know it would be anecdotal at best, but you live there and will be in a better position than anyone to know.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

That is nice to know, so the stuff is probably working then. I can't say that I've found too many since I sprayed, but I did see a few new webs, but if it takes a couple days then its to be expected they might still have a chance to make some webs, but probably less.

I went to open the bucket and the spider is quite weak. It's still alive but I think it's about to kick the bucket. It was just sliding around as I moved the bucket. I should probably just put it out of it's misery. LOL


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

*How long does it take for a bug to die from pesticide normally?*


Depends on how hard you stomp on it.:wink:

Seems the sprays are not as strong as they used to be. Diluted down, they charge more for less stopping power. IMHO


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I checked and it's now very dead. I picked it up by one leg and it just stayed in one piece. Was hard like a rock. It barely fit inside the drain of the sink lol.


----------

